# push start it like a car ?



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello

i just bought my first snowblower ! an ariens 6hp 1972. i did a full tune up (rebuild the carb, change all oils, grease, strap...).
now i broke the recoil start. i ordered one off ebay thinking i could start it another way.
well... almost broke a finger starting it with a ratchet on the flywheel (dont drink and blow), but at least it runs great now !! just need to adjust carb once i can start it again.
next idea was to push start it like a car, but when i push it and press the clutch, it blocks and engine doesnt turn ?
any ideas how to start it untill my new recoil get's here ? (or in case i break it again )

thanks
and dont try to start a snowblower with a ratchet, **** my hand hurts, my finger has been swollen for 4 days now...


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't think you can bump start a snowblower like a car just because of the way the gearboxes are made. i think they are made with a worm gear usually so they are only ment to transfer power one way. 

i personally don't see a ratchet working very good. maybe a impact gun might work but i wouldn't do it unless i needed to. you should probably just wait to for the recoil.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

crazzywolfie said:


> i don't think you can bump start a snowblower like a car just because of the way the gearboxes are made. i think they are made with a worm gear usually so they are only ment to transfer power one way.
> 
> i personally don't see a ratchet working very good. maybe a impact gun might work but i wouldn't do it unless i needed to. you should probably just wait to for the recoil.


I do 't believe I'd try the impact either. Liable to just mess it further.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if there is a starter cup on the flywheel you can wrap a piece of rope around the starter cup and start it that way


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I do 't believe I'd try the impact either. Liable to just mess it further.


ya. i would be a bit worried that an impact would shear the bolt right off in the engine which would lead to more issues.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> if there is a starter cup on the flywheel you can wrap a piece of rope around the starter cup and start it that way


I was thinking the same thing. I just inherited an old Kohler M16 engine. It has the "Armstrong" starter cup on it. ... And *no* teeth on the flywheel to put an electric starter on it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i always keep a piece of rope tied to an old starter grip just in case i have a recoil break. the only thing is it doesnt work on the old briggs with the clutch style starters


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Never an impact to try and start it. The most likely result is you shear the bolt off with a chunk of crankshaft 

You would want to use an electric drill with a 3/8 or 1/2 drive bit and the correct socket. 3/8 drill might do but if you had a 1/2 drill I'd go to it first.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, drill or rope. You have to be very careful though as you have already noticed. If the drill or rope gets stuck you can hurt yourself. If the rope gets tangled around your arm and the engine you have a problem. If it just gets tangled on the engine you have a whip. If the socket comes off the end of the drill and sticks to the engine briefly you have a heavy piece of metal flying somewhere.

The theory of a push start should be a good one, but you would need to have the blower in the fastest gear. If the blower is in low or neutral you are not going to be able to turn the friction disc. Even then it will be hard to push and not sure if you could push it fast enough to start the engine.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

old_el_paseo said:


> Hello
> 
> i just bought my first snowblower ! an ariens 6hp 1972. i did a full tune up (rebuild the carb, change all oils, grease, strap...).
> now i broke the recoil start. i ordered one off ebay thinking i could start it another way.
> ...



bolt on an electric starter

a few of my machines have them, but I don't use them. getting the long extension cord out and using electric start is not much good if it stalls up on the road 30 feet from my house. it's easier to just pullstart it.

but if I had no pullstarter at all, that's the ticket


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

even if you held the traction drive lever down the belt would more than likely slip ( if you could get the wheels to move ) before the motor turned over. using a drill would be your best option until you get the recoil fixed or an electric starter motor installed


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Actually the ratchet worked very well. But i got hurt bad so i wont do it again. I like the drill idea ! When i start the engine it will just spin the drill. If the engine backfires and starts in reverse it will spin the drill too.
I dont want to install an electric starter,im just looking to start it untill my new recoil gets in my mailbox.
But when i think of it... A battery operated drill to start it seems very nice ! No more pulling rope to start a frozen engine. Just put drill on flywheel and spin ! Ill have to try that...
Thanks for your help


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

+ 1 on the never use an impact gun. Be real careful with the drill too, I am one of those guys who snapped the crankshaft a long time ago on a 5 hp tecumseh.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> + 1 on the never use an impact gun. Be real careful with the drill too, I am one of those guys who snapped the crankshaft a long time ago on a 5 hp tecumseh.


I've not done it myself, Ray but when the impact was mentioned I had a vision...


----------



## GoJaysGo2013 (Feb 10, 2013)

old_el_paseo said:


> Actually the ratchet worked very well. But i got hurt bad so i wont do it again. I like the drill idea ! When i start the engine it will just spin the drill. If the engine backfires and starts in reverse it will spin the drill too.
> I dont want to install an electric starter,im just looking to start it untill my new recoil gets in my mailbox.
> But when i think of it... A battery operated drill to start it seems very nice ! No more pulling rope to start a frozen engine. Just put drill on flywheel and spin ! Ill have to try that...
> Thanks for your help


I used the drill method to start my "Rat Hole" lawnmower for 2 full season and it worked a charm.
I finally broke down and bought a new USED one complete with a pull start muffler and engine brake LOL.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

You fellas are kidding this guy? Correct? I'd like him to keep ALL of his fingers, both thumbs and an eye or two. Sorry, call me a safety freak. As determined earlier, it is NOT possible to push start your blower manually. 

I would recommend the rope around the flywheel (use eye protection)or a shovel if you can't get it started.  

Harry from the Jersey Shore


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

just wanted to update this.

pushing it did not seem to work so i did not want to break anything by pushing harder.

i tried the drill with a socket, works great, but i was careful.

new recoil start will be in mail next week, but in the meantime im usign the drill and it works great. spins the engine way faster than i could with a cord. but i do admit it is dangerous.

thanks for your help


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I recommended the drill and I took it for granted it was a temporary thing. I use it if an engine can't be started with the recoil to see if I have spark and if it's worth going further in fixing up.
It is a little dangerous so care should be taken but there is no push starting a snow blower. They are just geared too low to be able to get enough traction to spin the engine.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah. I just figured if it works on a car it will work on a snowblower. But ive never stared a car with a drill


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

old_el_paseo said:


> But ive never stared a car with a drill


You just need a bigger drill. As Tim the Toolman Taylor used to say, "More Power".


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've used a drill to check spark, with the plug out. But always fearful of the socket flinging out and hitting something unintended.


----------



## Itakfule (Nov 25, 2014)

Toro 38381 Power Curve Snow Blower is a 18 inches , 15 Amps Electric 1800 power


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

Grunt said:


> You just need a bigger drill. As Tim the Toolman Taylor used to say, "More Power".


Yeah. But somehow that 6hp engine scares me less that my gt4 engine. My car engine could pull my arm off on idle.


----------

